

How Facebook Might Have Landed Its New Patent, and What Happens Now - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/84815/how-facebook-might-have-landed-its-new-patent-and-what-happens-now/

======
tgriesser
see: <http://paulgraham.com/softwarepatents.html>

